# Beinhart Clubtour 28.06.09: Donnersberg-Trails



## Doppelherz (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

am kommenden Sonntag ist unsere Donnersberg-Clubtour geplant.
Wir fahren in zwei Gruppen, die längere Tour wird Uwe führen, der kurzfristig für Markus eingesprungen ist, die andere Tour führen wir.

Beide Gruppen haben einen hohen Singletrail-Anteil und sind Techniklevel 2.
Uwe fährt mit Tempolevel 2-3 ca. 50 km und 1200 hm
und wir fahren mit Tempolevel 2 ca. 35 km und 900 hm.

Beide Gruppen haben eine Einkehr geplant. Aber auch im Anschluss kann am Schillerhain noch gemeinsam eingekehrt werden.

Da auch heute wieder Wanderer und Nordic Walker unterwegs waren, der eine oder andere Baum auf den Wegen zu überwinden ist (wir haben getan was wir konnten ) und auch manch knifflige Stelle seine Zeit braucht, möchten wir in jeder Gruppe die Teilnehmerzahl auf  Guide + 11 beschränken.

Gäste sind natürlich willkommen, habt aber bitte Verständnis dafür, dass bei begrenzter Teilnehmerzahl Clubmitglieder Vorrang haben.

Treffpunkt ist am Sonntag, 28.06.08, in Kirchheimbolanden am Schillerhain, Abfahrt ist um 10.30 Uhr, ja 10.30 Uhr !!!

Wegbeschreibung:
Autobahn A 63 Kirchheimbolanden ab,
dann rechts Richtung Kirchheimbolanden,
1.Ampel geradeaus
im Kreisel 1. Ausfahrt
dann ca. 800m der Straße folgen
dann an der Rechtskurve geradeaus und bergan, der Wegbeschilderung zum Schillerhain folgen. Parken rechts auf dem großen Parkplatz.

Bringt gutes Wetter, gute Laune und euren Helm mit (ihr wißt ja: Helmpflicht bei Clubveranstaltungen). Bei Regen erflolgt im Forum eine Absage bis 09.00 Uhr.

Wir freuen uns:
Birgit & Jochen & Uwe


----------



## TH64 (21. Juni 2009)

Erster,
melde mich für die Gruppe bei Uwe an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (21. Juni 2009)

Nr. 2 in der Gruppe von Uwe


----------



## mathias (21. Juni 2009)

Erster in der netten Gruppe 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Werner (21. Juni 2009)

2 + 3 in der langsameren Gruppe.

S+W


----------



## Waldi76 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Nr.3 bei Uwe.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## lenkkopf (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

wir wären dann Nummer 4 und 5 in Deiner Gruppe.

Bis dahin 
Zara


----------



## Ripman (22. Juni 2009)

Nr.6 bei Jochen und Birgit.

Bis dahin, freu mich schon.

Jürgen


----------



## Mousy (22. Juni 2009)

Melde mich als Nr.4 bei Uwe an.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Ruderbock (22. Juni 2009)

Nr. 7


----------



## Rike75 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,
melde mich als Nummer 8 der gemütlichen Gruppe an!

Bis Sonntag
Rike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,nehme einen Platz bei Uwe`s Runde


----------



## Luzie (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe, 

ich fahre bei dir mit, das müßte dann Platz Nr. 6 sein.

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## bernie013 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uwe ,
Christiane und Bernie würden sich Euch gerne anschließen.
Wir wären dann wohl die Nr. 7 und 8.
Selbstverständlich ist das ganze hinfällig wenn die Anzahl der Mitglieder erreicht wird.
Bis wann können wir denn mit einer Bestätigung bzw. Absage rechnen ??
Danke für die Antwort und evtl. bis Sonntag in KiBo
Bernie


----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2009)

Ich meld mich dann mal als Nr.9 in der gemütlicheren Gruppe.

Bis dann, Rolf


----------



## rumblestilz (22. Juni 2009)

Uwe! Neun! Grunz! Frank


----------



## Werner (23. Juni 2009)

Zitat Doppelherz:

Abfahrt ist um 10.30 Uhr, ja 10.30 Uhr !!!

UUUpps, hätte ich fast überlesen..., vielleicht auch andere?

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen !!

Bin aus der Gegend und fahre immer von Winnweiler
auf den Donnersberg.
Wär aber auch super mal mit vielen Leuten von der
ander Seite her den Berg zu erklimmen 

Gruß


----------



## Doppelherz (23. Juni 2009)

Werner schrieb:


> Zitat Doppelherz:
> 
> Abfahrt ist um 10.30 Uhr, ja 10.30 Uhr !!!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Impuls, Werner. So isses, genau wie letztes Jahr.



> Hallo,
> 
> bin am überlegen !!



Hallo Schlerzer,

wie schon oben gesagt, sind Gäste - zumal noch Locals - immer willkommen. Freut uns, dass Du Interesse hast. Ich befürchte nur, die Entscheidung wird dir abgenommen werden. Erfahrungsgemäß melden sich mehr Leute an als wir Plätze haben. Verfolge doch einfach den Thread und entscheide spontan.
Gruß auf die andere Seite des Berges.

Jochen


----------



## Darkwing (24. Juni 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Uwe! Neun! Grunz! Frank



Grunz??  Muss man das zum Anmelden machen? Na gut:

Grunz (=Nummer 10 bei Uwe)

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (24. Juni 2009)

Melde mich dann mal in der zweiten Gruppe an

Nummer  ?


Bekommt man dann abgesagt falls es zu viele sind 
wegen der Anfahrt wär es besser.

MFG


----------



## Okkie (24. Juni 2009)

#11 bei Uwe, 

Gruss Okkie


----------



## rumblestilz (24. Juni 2009)

Darkwing schrieb:


> Grunz??  Muss man das zum Anmelden machen? Na gut:


Ein kräftiges OINK! wäre auch noch durchgegangen ...


----------



## wunjo (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
hab´etwas den Überblick verloren was die Meldenummern betrifft, melde mich für die Tempolevel 2 Gruppe an (wenn´s noch geht).
Gruss Jörg


----------



## mathias (25. Juni 2009)

10:30 Uhr das ist ja schlimmer als wie am Gardasee

Komme trotzdem



Grüße
Mathias


----------



## klaus1 (25. Juni 2009)

Möchte auch mit in Gruppe 2.


----------



## Rike75 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
platz 8 in der gemütlichen gruppe ist wieder zu vergeben! Hab leider doch keine Zeit!

Viel Spaß !

Rike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (25. Juni 2009)

Liebe Mitfahrer und Interessierte,

die Teilnehmerzahl für die längere Tour mit Uwe wurde jetzt mit 9 Beinharten und 3 Gästen erreicht. Bei der kürzen Tour sind noch 2 Plätze zu haben, bisher haben sich hier nur Beinharte angemeldet.

Warum wir eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung für sinnvoll halten, haben wir ja erwähnt.

Falls jetzt noch weitere Clubmitglieder in Uwes Gruppe mitfahren wollen, macht das bitte untereinander, d.h. unter den bis jetzt angemeldeten Teilnehmern, aus. Danke.

Freu mich auf Sonntag,
Gruß
Birgit


----------



## Carvolli (26. Juni 2009)

Ei wenn noch ein Platz frei ist bin ich bei der kurzen Runde dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (27. Juni 2009)

Muß leider absagen :-(

Bin heute krank geworden Darmgrippe !

Habe mich so gefreut neue MTB Leute kennen zu lernen.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Doppelherz (27. Juni 2009)

> Muß leider absagen :-(
> 
> Bin heute krank geworden Darmgrippe !



Schade , hätte gern mal noch mal jemanden aus der Gegend kennengelernt. Na, dann vielleicht ein ander mal.

Alla gut. Ich hoffe bei allen anderen passt es dann morgen.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. Die Temperaturen sehen schon mal gut aus. Hoffen wir mal, dass wir auch auf trockenen Trails unterwegs sein können. Laut Wetterbericht kann es zwischendurch schon mal den ein oder anderen Schauer geben. Also Regenklamotten einstecken, kann kein Fehler sein. 

Sollte es morgen früh allerdings allzu widrig aussehen, erfolgt die Absage bis spätestens 9.00 Uhr an dieser Stelle.

cu
Jochen


----------



## mathias (28. Juni 2009)

Hi Jochen, Hi Birgit,

danke für die tolle Tour, den leckeren Kuchen und das schöne Apres-Bike-Event. War mal wieder ein klasse Erlebnis, nur den Wald müsst Ihr noch ein bissel aufräumen 

Grüße
Mathias

P. S. Erster


----------



## Ripman (28. Juni 2009)

Tach,

auch von mir lieben Dank für die schöne Tour. Heute hats rundum absolut gepasst und viel Spass gemacht.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Zweiter ))))


----------



## Werner (28. Juni 2009)

Auch von uns "Danke schön" für die klasse Donnersberg-Runde. Schöne Streckenführung, nette Leute, weitgehend trockene Trails, kein Tropfen von oben...und.. und..und...

und das gab es heute:

Luftholen nach dem ersten Mörder-Anstieg




Qualmen noch nicht drin!




Alle da?




R-Wild fahren ist, wie wenn du Scott fliegst!




Olli carvt.




Zu schnell für die olle Digicam!!




Synchron-Trinken - neue Disziplin für Clubmeisterschaften?




Wer hat´s gegessen?


​
Grüße
S+W


----------



## Luzie (28. Juni 2009)

Danke Uwe,

das du als Guide eingesprungen bist, da gehört der eine oder andere Verfahrer einfach dazu  

Es war eine schöne Tour mit vielen Trails, netten Leuten und das Tempo war optimal zum trainieren  

P.S. "Erste" bei Uwe...


----------



## Carvolli (28. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für die Super Tour an die Kraft der zwei Herzen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (28. Juni 2009)

Wollte mich auch noch mal ganz herzlich Bedanken, war eine super Tour und wie immer eine tolle Truppe.


----------



## rumblestilz (28. Juni 2009)

Noch ne Rückmeldung zur Uwe-Tour: War wie erwartet anstrengend und goooil! Auch die ca. 27 gespielten Verfahrer war'n echt lustig!  Ich schmeiß jetzt mal was Arnikamäßiges rein, um die Folgen meines Freiflugs am Berg heut nacht etwas erträglicher zu gestalten. Grüsslis, Frank


----------



## Mousy (28. Juni 2009)

Luzie schrieb:


> ... und das Tempo war optimal zum trainieren



Bei mir wars allerdings nur zum anaeroben Training gut. 

Danke an Uwe für die schöne Tour. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## prodigy (28. Juni 2009)

jo, vielen Dank an Uwe fürs guiden,  leiden hatten mich meine Magen-Darm Probleme doch etwas mehr behindert wie gedacht - das waren anstrengende 1200++ Höhenmeter 

Aussicht von da oben war aber 

Freue mich aufs nächste Wochenende im Schwarzwald 

Grüße, Uli


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Juni 2009)

Schee wars, hat Spass gemacht mit einer echten Beinharttruppe und der Wettergott hat auch ganz gut mitgespielt.
Die Verfahrer waren natürlich zur Belustigung mit eingeplant und die Beinhartband war auch wieder zu hören .
Vielen dank an den Co Guide TH64, der uns zu einer schnellen Rückfahrt verholfen hat


----------



## Doppelherz (28. Juni 2009)

Jo, wer hätte das gedacht, haben wir die Regenklamotten doch vollkommen umsonst mitgeschleppt. Die Beinharten stehen einfach unter einem guten Stern.

Schön, dass es allen gefallen hat, wir hoffen dass es mit der Arnika für Frank getan ist . Danke auch an Werner für die Aktionfotos.

Besonderes Highlight war natürlich unser Überraschunsgast Helge, the real one, am Ziel .

Wir werden uns sicher nicht zum letzen Mal am Donnersberg gesehen haben.

Euer Doppelherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (29. Juni 2009)

auch von mir vielen Dank an die Guides und die nette Truppe. War wieder schön, kein Regen und keine Platten.
Ein paar Fotos sind in meinem Album.

Grüsse Jörg


----------



## TH64 (30. Juni 2009)

Auch ich bedanke mich für die Singletrail lastige Tour ,
mit dem Co Guiden war doch selbst verständlich.


----------



## Darkwing (30. Juni 2009)

Mousy schrieb:


> Bei mir wars allerdings nur zum anaeroben Training gut.
> 
> Danke an Uwe für die schöne Tour.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, schöne Tour, anaerobes Training soll ja schwer "in" sein, hab ich gehört...

Danke und Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Werner (30. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag: Das Höhenprofil der kürzeren Runde:





Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------

